# *Blows off dust*



## irishlops (Feb 16, 2010)

Hello there! I made a talent thread a few weeks ago and now its back in full glory!
Post any talent.

Drawing
Painting
kniting
furnatuire refusishment
singing
drama
web art/desgin
Writing
Wood work
ANY talent not mentioned aswell.























I cat wait to see other forms of talent, inkbouce:


----------



## Brandy456 (Feb 16, 2010)

I think people are too intimidated to post their own pics. 
XD I know I am
those are amazing !


----------



## irishbunny (Feb 16, 2010)

Baking 

I suppose not _really _a talent. Here is something I made recently. I enjoy doing it 






I've been told I can sing, and enjoy singing at school and stuff, but I won't be posting any examples lol!


----------



## irishlops (Feb 17, 2010)

*Brandy456 wrote: *


> I think people are too intimidated to post their own pics.
> XD I know I am
> those are amazing !



Thank you very much.

I hope other people will share there wonderful talent though.

Grace, that looks very tasty!


----------



## kirsterz09 (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow I love the skull pic that amazing! and I like the peacock too! They are all great pics!
I'm a budding wildlife photographer in my spare time, I've just got back from Orlando last weeks where I took some animal pics, I'll put some on in a moment if it's classed as talent?


----------



## kirsterz09 (Feb 17, 2010)

As promised here's some of the photos that I have took:


----------



## irishlops (Feb 17, 2010)

WOW! Of COURSE its a talent!
It so good, may I use some of the images for my own talent?


----------



## irishbunny (Feb 17, 2010)

Those are really good! I actually don't think I have ever seen pictures of your bunnies, you should need to use that camera to take me some


----------



## SunnyCait (Feb 17, 2010)

Well, besides quilting, embroidery, cooking, baking, making a fool of myself regularly in public... My main talent would be photography. I'd like to think of talent as something you just DO and don't have to be taught... But I definitely had to be taught. And am still learning constantly.































I do a lot of people photography just... None of it would be okay to post here haha. It's not naughty just... Not for here!


----------



## kirsterz09 (Feb 17, 2010)

wow like the pics!!
Irishlops sure you can use them, no probs.
irishbunny thanks, I will do, I'll try and take some tomorrow with it, if the weather isn't too bad, I'll post them here when I've done them.
My fave animal to photograph is tigers, I got loads of them lol! I think I came back with over 2000 pics of which prob 99.9% were animals!
Plus I'm gonna try and take a pic of the wild dog drawing that I did and post that when I can too.


----------



## irishlops (Feb 17, 2010)

*kirsterz09 wrote:*


> Irishlops sure you can use them, no probs.
> Plus I'm gonna try and take a pic of the wild dog drawing that I did and post that when I can too.


Thank you very much.
I cant wait to see the wild dog.

=================
Any writers on here?


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Feb 18, 2010)

Nice photo's kirsterz09any chance there was some White Bears that love snow in the zoo? Possibly called Polar Bears?? I haven't seen any in over a year. I'm dying over here!!!!! I'm hopping to see them this year tho.


----------



## mistyjr (Feb 18, 2010)

NICE!!! I need to get my photos developed and get some of my painting pictures too


----------



## MeAndB44 (Feb 18, 2010)

My only real talent is riding (horses)... Hm, maybe I can post a video or something? Maybe some pictures.....


----------



## irishlops (Feb 18, 2010)

*MeAndB44 wrote: *


> My only real talent is riding (horses)... Hm, maybe I can post a video or something? Maybe some pictures.....


Yeah sure thing! I love horse riding.

Viedos can be used aswell for showing drama, singing and sport.


----------



## kirsterz09 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> Nice photo's kirsterz09any chance there was some White Bears that love snow in the zoo? Possibly called Polar Bears?? I haven't seen any in over a year. I'm dying over here!!!!! I'm hopping to see them this year tho.


Nope no polar bears infact I don't ever think I've seen one in a zoo yet! 
Edit: Actually I stand corrected I did see one at Seaworld the other year but because of the low light and glass in the Artic exhibit mst of my pics came out pretty bad but I aim to go back with my new camera at some point and try again


----------



## RandomWiktor (Feb 18, 2010)

I'd like to think I'm a decent writer. I have a novel in the works and am about 120,000 words in so I guess I'd better be a halfway decent writer or I just did a whole bunch of writing for no good reason!

While it isn't the best examples of my work since it is a writing practice blog for unpolished, first draft creative writing, you can see some examples of my writing on my blog. It's called A Novel Idea.

I also dabble in photography. You can see my stuff here.

Examples:


----------



## kirsterz09 (Feb 18, 2010)

Here is the wild dog pic as promised they're a bit fuzzy but not too bad, for some reason though I just can't get myself to like it! I didn't take any pics of the buns today as weather hasn't been too great, will try again tomorrow though.


----------



## RandomWiktor (Feb 18, 2010)

Beautiful! What a forum full of talented folks we have here


----------



## irishlops (Feb 18, 2010)

*RandomWiktor wrote: *


> I'd like to think I'm a decent writer. I have a novel in the works and am about 120,000 words in so I guess I'd better be a halfway decent writer or I just did a whole bunch of writing for no good reason!
> 
> While it isn't the best examples of my work since it is a writing practice blog for unpolished, first draft creative writing, you can see some examples of my writing on my blog. It's called A Novel Idea.


Wow, I love the pictures:inlove:
Ill go read the story idea now.

Kistey, I can see the time, deacation and deatil even if its blurry:biggrin2:


----------



## RandomWiktor (Feb 18, 2010)

Oh, to clarify, the writing blog isn't really related to the book I'm writing. It's more just to keep practicing my writing so it doesn't get "stale" as I inevitably go through periods of writer's block working on the book. lol. And I should mention for anyone who reads it... there is a fair ammount of mature content. Some of it is cute and playful and fun, but a lot of it... isn't. So if you don't like writing on some pretty serious and dark topics, maybe avoid it. heh.


----------



## irishlops (Feb 18, 2010)

*RandomWiktor wrote: *


> Oh, to clarify, the writing blog isn't really related to the book I'm writing. It's more just to keep practicing my writing so it doesn't get "stale" as I inevitably go through periods of writer's block working on the book. lol. And I should mention for anyone who reads it... there is a fair ammount of mature content. Some of it is cute and playful and fun, but a lot of it... isn't. So if you don't like writing on some pretty serious and dark topics, maybe avoid it. heh.


Ah ok. (I enjoy dark serious topics, so Im in)


----------



## pOker (Feb 18, 2010)

Everyones photography pictures are amazingg!!
I like doing some photography too..But my real talent is Archery, shooting in competitions..My other talent is graffiti(only on paper, never on buildings)..
Heres some photos;






















Theree you go  I dont have any pictures on this computer of me doing archery, but I will get some


----------



## irishlops (Feb 18, 2010)

*pOker wrote: *


> Everyones photography pictures are amazingg!!
> I like doing some photography too..But my real talent is Archery, shooting in competitions..My other talent is graffiti(only on paper, never on buildings)..
> Heres some photos;
> 
> ...


He is on the wild side!
Is he a son/nephew etc, because he is really really cute!:biggrin2:
I dont know of anyone doing archery.. Is it hard?


----------



## pOker (Feb 18, 2010)

he is a bit of a wild boy 
He is my adopted son, but hes really nephew..my sister passed away and Evan was left as mine..

Archery is very hard..Painful sometimes too. You have to be very accurate.


----------



## irishlops (Feb 18, 2010)

*pOker wrote: *


> he is a bit of a wild boy
> He is my adopted son, but hes really nephew..my sister passed away and Evan was left as mine..
> 
> Archery is very hard..Painful sometimes too. You have to be very accurate.


Awh, he looks it 
 Im sorry his mother/your sister died. Its very considerate if you taking him in.


----------



## irishlops (Feb 21, 2010)

Anyone else like to share? I know there must be loads out there.


----------



## fuzz16 (Feb 21, 2010)




----------



## RandomWiktor (Feb 21, 2010)

Awesome work everyone! And this reminded me; I like to make jewlery and paint! Here's some of my stuff:





Chilean Rosehair Tarantula Theme Necklace. It uses brown and pink stone to match the colors of the species, plus two fangs (from a shed, not a live animal).









Magpie Theme Necklace. Uses snowflake obsidian plus some kind of blue mineral to match the colors of the bird. And there is a hand-painted deer bone pendant (unfortunately I lack a GOOD picture of the pendant). The bone was from a carcass found in the Bitterroot range of Montana that actual magpies were feeding on.





Jackdaw painting. This was gift art for someone. It's also painted on deer bone; the piece is about 1" wide so it's a tiny painting.









Merganser painting. Also gift art, though it didn't come out too good (oops).





Chickadee painting. Also gift art, though again, unfortunately a lot of flaws. I'm still learning!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm loving seeing everyone's talents! Keep it coming!


----------



## hartleybun (Feb 21, 2010)

rabbits foot quilt block





night and day block


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Feb 21, 2010)

My talent is well I don't really have one. But I love to take photo's of my precious Polar Bears.


----------



## irishlops (Feb 22, 2010)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> My talent is well I don't really have one. But I love to take photo's of my precious Polar Bears.


Every one has a talent rebecca!!
The polar bear looks tired in the picture Its very cute


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Feb 23, 2010)

Well I can play a few different musical instruments. But haven't picked up in long time but I taking photos. Expect new Polar Bear pictures in 2010 I hope


----------



## irishlops (Feb 23, 2010)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> Well I can play a few different musical instruments. But haven't picked up in long time but I taking photos. Expect new Polar Bear pictures in 2010 I hope


Really? I am "sort of" a keyborad player self taught (aka awful)
what instuments?
Polar bears are cute, but rabbits are maybe a little more:biggrin2:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Feb 23, 2010)

*irishlops wrote: *


> *Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Well I can play a few different musical instruments. But haven't picked up in long time but I taking photos. Expect new Polar Bear pictures in 2010 I hope
> ...


I took Organ but wasn't as good as my 2 older siblings and dropped it. I learned to play the Clarinet and Flute well and also learned Tenor Sax, French Horn, Trumpet, Drums. I was in a community band that allowed to learned different instruments.


----------

